# Please keep us in your thoughts



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying .. Hard when our loves are sick.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Will keep Scout and Sara in my prayers. Try to keep positive thoughts for your babies, I know it is hard, HUGS!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

that is very, very hard... Sending good thoughts to both dogs for healthy, long lives...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

You have every right to wig out!! I'm so sorry that you're going thru such a scarey time with both of your babies! Sending lots of healing thoughts that this is benign in Sara and that Scout's appointment to assess goes well too!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers up for your beautiful pups!
Bright blessings.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh. I was wondering what the outcome of your session would be. I never expected this! I am so sorry. Well done for thinking outside the box. Now Sara can get the healing that she needs. GOOD luck!!

PS Please post a link to your other thread. I must have missed the update.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scout and Sara*

Praying very hard for Scout, Sara, and you!


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you all. Doug, I had not yet posted what came from the animal communicator. I will soon. 

Good news is that Sara's lump is a lipoma and no cancer!! Thank God. But the vet is worried about its rapid growth and location between her rib cage so it will come out but it is not an emergency. I've never felt such relief. 

Scout's news is a mixed bag. The gist of it is that we're done with western medicine for a few months to see what if anything the MCT does. In 2 months he'll have more bloodwork and we are to run, not walk, to the vet if his incision site/scar changes at all (since they didn't get all of the cancer out there). We will continue all of his holistic and dietary stuff and enjoy the heck out of him every day. 

So overall it was an ok day at the vet and we are blessed to have every day with Scout and Sara. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

First, I am happy that the lump on Sara is just a lipoma. Now you might not believe this but I was just thinking about you or I should say Scout, and was going to try to search for any recent posts! Very interesting regarding the animal communicator -- a friend of mine just took their dogs in to see an animal communicator on Saturday. I will have to share your post with her. Sending positive thoughts and prayers to Scout and Sara and their pack. Now I need to go back and find your posts.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Phew my heart is celebrating right along with you!
Well done on all your hard work. 
What a great plan. May the next 2 months bring even more good news.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww, thanks for thinking of us. It's nice to be thought of...lol. 

I haven't done a huge post yet updating what happened with the animal communicator but I will soon. I'm on my phone now and the longer posts are a pain on my tiny keyboard. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you, Doug! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of your babies and praying.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending good vibes and prayers for your boy.


----------

